# Movie Review- The New World



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

In the early years of the 17th century, North America is much as it has been for the previous five thousand years--a vast land of seemingly endless primeval wilderness populated by an intricate network of tribal cultures. Although these nations live in graceful harmony with their environment, their relations with each other are a bit more uneasy. All it will take to upset the balance is an intrusion from the outside. On a spring day in April of 1607, three diminutive ships bearing 103 men sail into this world from their distant home, the island kingdom of England, three thousand miles to the east across a vast ocean. On behalf of their sponsor, the royally chartered Virginia Company, they are seeking to establish a cultural, religious, and economic foothold on the coast of what they regard as the New World. The lead ship of the tiny flotilla is called the Susan Constant. Shackled below decks in her brig is a rebellious 27-year-old named John Smith, destined to be hanged for insubordination as soon as the ship reaches land. A veteran of countless European wars, Smith is a soldier of fortune. He is too talented and popular to have his neck stretched by his own people, and is freed by Captain Christopher Newport soon after the Susan Constant drops anchor. As Captain Newport knows--and the colonists will soon discover--surviving in this unknown wilderness will require the services of every able-bodied man--particularly one of Smith's abilities. Though they don't realize it at the time, Newport and his band of British settlers have landed in the midst of a sophisticated Native American empire ruled by the powerful chieftain Powhatan. To the colonists, it may be a new world. But to Powhatan and his people, it's an ancient world--and the only one they have ever known. The English struggle from the beginning, unable--or, in some cases, stubbornly unwilling--to fend for themselves. Smith, searching for assistance from the local tribesmen, chances upon a young woman who at first seems to be more woodland sprite than human being. A willful and impetuous young woman whose family and friends affectionately call her "Pocahontas"--or "playful one"--she is the favorite of Powhatan's children. Before long a bond develops between Smith and Pocahontas, a bond so powerful that it transcends friendship or even romance. 

Could it get any worse. I was really excited to see this movie but it is absolutely DREADFUL. It was 2.5 hours long and I want my time and money back. From what I know about history it doesnt follow it very closely at all. I like Colin Farrell but this part does not suit him. I know he is probably trying to expand but uh. It was so slow to get to the plot and even then it dragged on horribly. I think had it not been real history it might be good or maybe if it wasnt so long. I would have walked out but as usual expected it to get better. People were so dumbfounded when it was done EVERYONE was silent. Dont waste your money!


----------

